# Oaked chenin blanc with Winestix



## jas3019 (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone ever tried oaking a chenin blanc? Been doing a little research and there are some wineries that will lightly oak theirs. I went with the assumption of a light toast oak and bought an American light toast oak Winestix. It'll be my first time using one (only used cubes/chips before) and first time oaking a white. I might just try oaking only a gallon as a test, though.


----------



## heatherd (Apr 27, 2017)

I have made a few batches of chenin blanc, and like it without oak.


----------

